# Replacement of frame



## harry2110 (Feb 27, 2010)

I was wondering on how long the average frame replacement takes at bikes direct.

My kestrel evoke SL needs a frame replacement or fix.

I already have a box and can have the bike broken down tonight in about 1-2 hours. I use my bike as one of my only modes of transport besides friends(too bad of vision to legally drive) and will be without till it gets back. The frame started making a creak noise and when i got back i googled it and someone mentioned the rear drop outs and that's is want it seems to have been on this kestrel on the non drive is the screw had stripped and now that corner is loose.

I have already emailed them with pictures


----------

